# Quotes needed for "Tech" dish towels



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I work in a technology office with a bunch of geeks. Guys, I mean. 

For Christmas, I'm making loaves of apple/cinnamon bread, wrapping them in plastic, and wrapping an embroidered dishtowel around it. I'd like to embroider something corny on the towels, but no clue what. I'd like something other than "Jon's Kitchen", etc. 

Any suggestions???


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

There's a fantastic website with t-shirts with techy quotes. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's one that's simple and very suitable for a dish towel:

*There's No Place Like 127.0.0.1*
(It's a geek way of saying there's no place like home).

You can pick through these sites and find a few good ones:

http://www.kapoww-t-shirts.com/geek-t-shirts/geek-t-shirts1.php

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/creative-tshirt-you-can-buy-online/ (I like the 405 error one, and the <? php echo...


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

" NO, I will not fix your computer"


----------

